# How far can this 36v motor be "pushed"?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

todayican said:


> I am thinking about getting this for a future project, I would want to "juice" it a bit. If I needed power for no more then 10 min at a time, how many volts / amps does everyone think I could go with?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5-hp-dc-motor-g...0QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:102


Hi tod,

Just a quick guess from me. 72, maybe 80 volts at 250 amps for 10 minutes until it reaches rated temp. Depends a little on cooling method. A lot depends on how long you want it to last. Just one 10 minute run, or 2 or 3, or 5 years of 10 minute runs once an hour.

The Killacycle uses 2 motors of this diameter, a tad longer I think. Look it up. But at the volts and amps he applies, good for like 10 seconds, with a rebuild needed often, sometimes after just a few passes.

Also, you can pick up a motor like this cheap. Then send it to Jim Husted for his magic. That will increase the likelihood of survival with abuse.

Regards,

major


----------

